# Anti-rabies clinics in Iloilo (Only in the City? Any near Pavia & St. Barbara)?



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

Hey guys,

I'd like to get the girlfriend jabbed against rabies.

She lives in Pavia. Any good place close by that give anti rabies jabs? (boxed area on the map). She'll have to go three times for the whose course.











If not then could you all recommend some good clinics in the City? Would greatly appreciate your local knowledge.

Thank you.


----------



## pagbati (Apr 9, 2014)

KatanaDV20 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'd like to get the girlfriend jabbed against rabies.
> 
> ...


She could try the following: https://www.webbline.com/animal-bit...animal-bite-treatment-center/#google_vignette There's a phone number for Iloilo Doctor's Hospital on the link, which she could call before making the trip. In the same link, under the heading 'What's Nearby', there are 3 other health centres if she's not happy with the first.


----------



## pagbati (Apr 9, 2014)

pagbati said:


> She could try the following: https://www.webbline.com/animal-bit...animal-bite-treatment-center/#google_vignette There's a phone number for Iloilo Doctor's Hospital on the link, which she could call before making the trip. In the same link, under the heading 'What's Nearby', there are 3 other health centres if she's not happy with the first.


Just found this one in Sta Barbara: https://www.webbline.com/animal-bit...ter-sta-barbara-animal-bite-treatment-center/ Municipal Health Center, Animal Bite Treatment Centre, Gen. Martin Teofilo, Delgado St., *Sta. Barbara,* Iloilo. Tel: (33) 523 9098 . She could telephone or visit the centre to establish whether or not they have rabies vaccines available. It's not uncommon for these centres to run out of certain vaccines.


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

pagbati said:


> She could try the following: https://www.webbline.com/animal-bit...animal-bite-treatment-center/#google_vignette There's a phone number for Iloilo Doctor's Hospital on the link, which she could call before making the trip. In the same link, under the heading 'What's Nearby', there are 3 other health centres if she's not happy with the first.





pagbati said:


> Just found this one in Sta Barbara: https://www.webbline.com/animal-bit...ter-sta-barbara-animal-bite-treatment-center/ Municipal Health Center, Animal Bite Treatment Centre, Gen. Martin Teofilo, Delgado St., *Sta. Barbara,* Iloilo. Tel: (33) 523 9098 . She could telephone or visit the centre to establish whether or not they have rabies vaccines available. It's not uncommon for these centres to run out of certain vaccines.


Thank you very much!! I will send her these links when she wakes up. Having a look now.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Dont the many common medical clinics give rabies shots? 
It would be odd otherwice because rabies is common in Phils.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Careful Katana... There's a waiting period and I forgot how long but months... if she's had the Covid vaccine there's s waiting period before you can get any kind of vaccine's. 

Good idea though and the same with the tetanus shot.


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

Lunkan said:


> Dont the many common medical clinics give rabies shots?
> It would be odd otherwice because rabies is common in Phils.


She did say theres a tiny clinic in Pavia but that they dont rabies jab there AFAIK. I will ask her.



M.C.A. said:


> Careful Katana... There's a waiting period and I forgot how long but months... if she's had the Covid vaccine there's s waiting period before you can get any kind of vaccine's.
> 
> Good idea though and the same with the tetanus shot.


Oh good point, I've now told her this to give her a heads up. The sooner she get get the rabies and tetanus the better. Her area is full of roving packs of dogs. When I visited in 2019 we went for evening walks carrying sticks and had a bit of a scare when 8 dogs blocked the small path. Gf was very scared but I warned her not to make eye contact with them. I kept my stick ready and looked down and away and kinda hunched my shoulders to appear submissive. We slowly backed away and they left us alone.

I have made her promise me she will never go for evening walks ever again. Daytime is ok they dont seem to be in packs but at sunset they gang up.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Couple of years ago, I built a covered car park/patio area at my house in Mandurriao. While driving up and down the highway searching for a place called "COLORSTEEL" for metal roofing material in Pavia, I do remember a noticing a clinic somewhere close in vacinity to that place. That would be close to the new very large hotel in Pavia but on the other side of the road so she may already know of it or it may possibly be gone by now.

Fred


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

fmartin_gila said:


> Couple of years ago, I built a covered car park/patio area at my house in Mandurriao. While driving up and down the highway searching for a place called "COLORSTEEL" for metal roofing material in Pavia, I do remember a noticing a clinic somewhere close in vacinity to that place. That would be close to the new very large hotel in Pavia but on the other side of the road so she may already know of it or it may possibly be gone by now.
> 
> Fred


Interesting, thanks! Will mention this to her and I'll have a look on Google Streetview - which has surprisingly detailed coverage there.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Asawa says there is a place called "PRIMEVIEW DIAGNOSTIC LABORATORY" in Mandurriao right close to the Plaza & church that specializes in Circumcision and Rabies(odd combination, but that seems to be the norm here). Actually not far from where I live. If she needs, we can try to find out more info. Near as I can determine from her description, it has to be on the opposite side of the street but between the Chicken Sari Sari Restaurant and Western Visayas Medical Center. I brought up Google Maps,but can't seem to spot it.


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

fmartin_gila said:


> Asawa says there is a place called "PRIMEVIEW DIAGNOSTIC LABORATORY" in Mandurriao right close to the Plaza & church that specializes in Circumcision and Rabies(odd combination, but that seems to be the norm here). Actually not far from where I live. If she needs, we can try to find out more info. Near as I can determine from her description, it has to be on the opposite side of the street but between the Chicken Sari Sari Restaurant and Western Visayas Medical Center. I brought up Google Maps,but can't seem to spot it.


Thank you very much that is very kind of the both of you! I found the one you mentioned on Streetview!  










Deciding to explore a but in the same area I came across this one too:

Its the circled one in the distance, showing the grocery store on the right to give you an idea of location:









..going to the marked location:









Zoom:









Thank you both again for your info, now she has a choice of two places in this one location not too far from each other. Will now get her on the case and get jabbed. 

Girlfriend is EXTREMELY shy/apprehensive on the phone & is therefore very averse to calling to find out times/requirements and such (sigh). So hopefully these two places have a good social media presence and she can just message them.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

I was thinking of getting rabies shot once I had arrived here as they are very expensive in the UK. Never got around to it, in general here they wait to get bitten before they worry about it. Then often they will watch the dog closely for a couple of days first.


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

Gary D said:


> I was thinking of getting rabies shot once I had arrived here as they are very expensive in the UK. Never got around to it, in general here they wait to get bitten before they worry about it. Then often they will watch the dog closely for a couple of days first.


I strongly encourage you to get the pre-exposure shots  Its 3 shots over a month.









Rabies - Vaccination


Find out who should have the rabies vaccine, when and where to get it, how much it costs and the possible side effects.




www.nhs.uk





You're right its expensive here in the UK. When borders open my plan is to literally arrive in the Philippines and then go to a bite center from the airport to get my first shot (if they scrap qurantine for vaxxed tourists)

On another note I also remember this utterly tragic and pointless death.
If only she had gone to a bite center.









Norwegian woman dies from rabies after Philippines puppy bite


A Norwegian woman is thought to have been infected by a stray while on holiday in the Philippines.



www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

This is just my take but... We really shouldn't try to be friendly with animals here, even puppies. I don't see the same closeness with animals like the West or the animal can't be fed taken care of correctly so a little ferrel.

With that said there are animal lovers here but their pets are housed indoors and of a special bread but the percentage is very small, this us only a guess but out of our 33,000 Municipality residents only 100 would fit this category, the pet is with the family member at their business and usually a much smaller breed from Japan or large breeds that don't fair well in this environment.

The other 95% of the dogs are running loose and only friendly to their owners or property areas. So if you avoid contact you should be okay, you don't want to befriend someone else's loose kept pet when visiting but most residents know this so a warning to all tourists and Expats.

Another wake up call .. don't take your dog out for a walk, you'll be so sorry you had that inclination and it can be dangerous to your health walking in the streets at nights.

I keep a bottle of hydrogen peroxide handy just in case, I had a monkey for 3 years and got some minor chewing not a bite but I've never got a rabbies vaccine but thinking back maybe I should have.

Do not only dogs but monkey's and bats the bat's are in many area's they come out in the evenings you can't miss them.


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

M.C.A. said:


> This is just my take but... We really shouldn't try to be friendly with animals here, even puppies.
> 
> Do not only dogs but monkey's and bats the bat's are in many area's they come out in the evenings you can't miss them.


This was my excat advice to my gf who has promised to listen. In the past she was prone to cuddling puppies, just no no no. Pretty much told her to never interact with any animals.

Good call on the monkeys and bats gotta watch all of em. And cats - which a doctor once told me are amongst the worst to be bitten by since feral cats feed on dead animals.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm closing this thread now because it's turning into something else.


----------

